# Soft99 Water Block Extra Gloss



## JoeyJoeJo

Picked up a tub of this off Amazon in December but came from Japan. Was £19.60
It isn't the standard "water block" it's the extra gloss version, pearl/metallic variant.










Car was pre treated with Powermaxed TFR via sprayer, I gave PM TFR a go through the lance but won't be doing it again as didn't offer much.
Then 2BM with G3 body prep shampoo and go over with a G3 mitt with the same G3 shampoo as lube.

I have to say the G3 body prep worked really well.

Applying the wax using the supplied applicator was no problem, I pre-wetted and wrung out. A little goes a very long and I barely dented the tin at all.
At one point, I dropped the applicator so tried an MF applicator which spread even better but I have difficulty using then on vertical panels so then tried a cheapo puck I got off ebay and that worked great. Worked in straight lines in two directions.

Cure time was around 10-15 mins, this will have been influenced by my ham-fisted technique and low ambient temp (4-6 deg).

Removal was good where I got my application thin enough but my aforementioned technique meant I had a bit of dust and some residue issues at panel edges and crevices, I take all the blame for this 

Gloss is lovely...




























But what about water behaviour I hear you ask.

This little vid tells the story, make up your own mind...


----------



## A&J

Nice review :thumb:

The car looks amazing!


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

5 weeks on after 2 maint washes, still doing the business.






I did some sheeting as well but forgot to unpause the video d'oh!


----------



## Wilco

Car looks amazing mate great work. Is there much difference in the fusso range I've not tried any of them.


----------



## chongo

Great review mate. I to have not tried any of their products but would like to, can anyone recommend me a wax from fusso for my mountain grey metallic paint.


----------



## chongo

I was sent this by JoeyJoeJo to give it a go so I did, before I show some pictures I want to give a big shout out for him for sending me this absolutely stunning paste/wax/sealant:thumb::thumb:

Right we have all probably know by now that I like to try different waxes on my car, so after seeing his pictures I thought I need to give ago, so after a quick safe wash again  then I used BH cleaner fluid just to clean the surface.

So then I applied it using the same method as his with a tri foam applicator left it for 15mins then removed it with no problem at all:thumb:
Then I stood back and I could see the flake was popping like hell:devil:
This stuff is so slick, but it's outstanding feature is how it made the paint dazzle in the sun:doublesho .

I will pm someone tonight so I can pass this on so they can use it and let them enjoy the finish it leaves, but once you finished please pass it on:thumb:





:argie:


----------



## Peter77

Epic finish. I too may have to get on the fusso band wagon at some point


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naith

Will this go on top of a couple of coats of Colly 845 without a problem?


----------



## chongo

Naith said:


> Will this go on top of a couple of coats of Colly 845 without a problem?


I did read the other day that someone put a coat of this on something similar to colly mate.


----------



## Naith

chongo said:


> I did read the other day that someone put a coat of this on something similar to colly mate.


Really? Any chance you could find the article pretty please? Cheers :thumb:


----------



## chongo

Naith said:


> Really? Any chance you could find the article pretty please? Cheers :thumb:


Sorry mate can't find it, but hasn't colly got PTFE content in it, so this wax will be ok to use:thumb: the sheeting on the bonnet before was absolutely bonkers:doublesho can't wait till it rains:thumb:


----------



## Naith

chongo said:


> Sorry mate can't find it, but hasn't colly got PTFE content in it, so this wax will be ok to use:thumb: the sheeting on the bonnet before was absolutely bonkers:doublesho can't wait till it rains:thumb:


I'll have to check if it has.

Also, I can't find this wax anywhere on the official Fusso site. There's 'Water Block', there's 'Extra Gloss' and there's 'King Of Gloss', but no sign of 'Water Block Extra Gloss'. Am I missing something??!


----------



## Kam09

I have to give this a try! What a finish and beading on the red BMW! And for £19.60 that's crazy! :doublesho


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Standard water block
http://www.soft99.co.jp/english/sp/products/carcare/wax/waterblock_wax.html?pid=00341

Extra gloss water block
http://www.soft99.co.jp/english/sp/products/carcare/wax/waterblock_wax_gloss.html?pid=00427

It was listed as extra gloss when I bought it but that may have been from the seller.


----------



## Naith

JoeyJoeJo said:


> Standard water block
> http://www.soft99.co.jp/english/sp/products/carcare/wax/waterblock_wax.html?pid=00341
> 
> Extra gloss water block
> http://www.soft99.co.jp/english/sp/products/carcare/wax/waterblock_wax_gloss.html?pid=00427
> 
> It was listed as extra gloss when I bought it but that may have been from the seller.


Cheers for that :thumb:. Going to ask the pros here if it's a good idea or not...


----------



## Hacker

chongo said:


> I was sent this by JoeyJoeJo to give it a go so I did, before I show some pictures I want to give a big shout out for him for sending me this absolutely stunning paste/wax/sealant:thumb::thumb:
> 
> Right we have all probably know by now that I like to try different waxes on my car, so after seeing his pictures I thought I need to give ago, so after a quick safe wash again  then I used BH cleaner fluid just to clean the surface.
> 
> So then I applied it using the same method as his with a tri foam applicator left it for 15mins then removed it with no problem at all:thumb:
> Then I stood back and I could see the flake was popping like hell:devil:
> This stuff is so slick, but it's outstanding feature is how it made the paint dazzle in the sun:doublesho .
> 
> I will pm someone tonight so I can pass this on so they can use it and let them enjoy the finish it leaves, but once you finished please pass it on:thumb:


Chongo, how does it compare to Nebula? I might have to try this on the 'stang.


----------



## Kam09

Guys as just stated on another post, Nipponshine who are an official soft99 stockist have stated that water block extra gloss in all variants has now been discontinued i was trying to get my hands on the dark&metallic version! gutted


----------



## chongo

Hacker said:


> Chongo, how does it compare to Nebula? I might have to try this on the 'stang.


PM sent mate:thumb:


----------



## camerashy

Kam09 said:


> Guys as just stated on another post, Nipponshine who are an official soft99 stockist have stated that water block extra gloss in all variants has now been discontinued i was trying to get my hands on the dark&metallic version! gutted


Is this the one you are after price is now £35
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B00B1L6T4I/ref=dp_olp_0?ie=UTF8&condition=all

Dave


----------



## Stephan

@chongo How do you compare the beading/sheeting to Sonax PNS and BSD?


----------



## WHIZZER

nice review


----------



## chongo

Stephan said:


> @chongo How do you compare the beading/sheeting to Sonax PNS and BSD?


Exactly the same mate:thumb: I've used the sonax PNS and BSD but this is easier to apply and remove:thumb: just waiting for Fusso to come along with

http://www.nipponshine.com/shop/wax/kiwami-extreme-gloss-hybrid-wax-dark-200g/


----------



## Hacker

it appears I was next in line to try this wax and I have to agree with Chongo that it is superb. It was sent to me earlier this week and fortunately we had some good weather today so I was able to give the car a good going over. I did the wheels first followed by AF snowfoam, 2BM wash, decon etc. I also popped my DA cherry today and used the Das 6 pro that I got for Christmas for the first time, the paint had a few swirls but nothing too bad so it was a one stage correction with megs 205 on a white Hexlogic pad. I'm fortunate that the colour and finish doesn't show swirls too badly but they were there. 

Onto the wax, it's got quite a chemical smell to it (no fancy chocolate/mango/vanilla/bubblegum flavours) and goes on really easily, in fact you have to be careful as it is very easy to overload the applicator - in the end I was just dabbing it in the tin as my usual quarter twist put way to much on. I was using it in bright direct sunlight and as such applied it to one panel at a time before buffing off immediately. It went on and came off very easily, no grabbing at all which I was quite surprised with considering the weather.

This wax is apparently formulated for pearls and metallics, the Mustang has a base coat of Ferrari yellow with six pearl coats on top and the wax really made it pop. I've been using Nebula recently which I love and to be honest I can't really tell which one is better, if I was really pushed the Soft99 would probably just edge it as it seems to bring out the greens in the pearl a bit more. However, it's not available anymore so I will stick with Nebula which is another fab wax.

I forgot to take any before pics but here is one reflecting the sun....



And a some gratuitous shots of my baby


----------



## chongo

Wow mate:doublesho your mustang is something else :thumb:

Am glad you liked the wax and it's a real shame it's not produced anymore but like you said it is definitely on par with Nebula, but if you are looking for better one then try Soft99 Kiwami hybrid wax it's even better I kid you not:thumb:


----------



## cargainz

I'm slightly confused, what's "water block" and if soft99 is such a good wax, why isn't it in production? Is it actually a wax or a glaze? What's durability like?


----------



## Marklocke

Hacker said:


> it appears I was next in line to try this wax and I have to agree with Chongo that it is superb. It was sent to me earlier this week and fortunately we had some good weather today so I was able to give the car a good going over. I did the wheels first followed by AF snowfoam, 2BM wash, decon etc. I also popped my DA cherry today and used the Das 6 pro that I got for Christmas for the first time, the paint had a few swirls but nothing too bad so it was a one stage correction with megs 205 on a white Hexlogic pad. I'm fortunate that the colour and finish doesn't show swirls too badly but they were there.
> 
> Onto the wax, it's got quite a chemical smell to it (no fancy chocolate/mango/vanilla/bubblegum flavours) and goes on really easily, in fact you have to be careful as it is very easy to overload the applicator - in the end I was just dabbing it in the tin as my usual quarter twist put way to much on. I was using it in bright direct sunlight and as such applied it to one panel at a time before buffing off immediately. It went on and came off very easily, no grabbing at all which I was quite surprised with considering the weather.
> 
> This wax is apparently formulated for pearls and metallics, the Mustang has a base coat of Ferrari yellow with six pearl coats on top and the wax really made it pop. I've been using Nebula recently which I love and to be honest I can't really tell which one is better, if I was really pushed the Soft99 would probably just edge it as it seems to bring out the greens in the pearl a bit more. However, it's not available anymore so I will stick with Nebula which is another fab wax.
> 
> I forgot to take any before pics but here is one reflecting the sun....
> 
> 
> 
> And a some gratuitous shots of my baby


That is the dogs. But what if a panel needs spraying?


----------



## Hacker

Marklocke said:


> That is the dogs. But what if a panel needs spraying?


it's not an issue, the original painter is a good friend who runs Custom Exotics in Harlow and is one of the best painters out there - I've seen him match some really unique colours.


----------



## Kam09

camerashy said:


> Is this the one you are after price is now £35
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/offer-listing/B00B1L6T4I/ref=dp_olp_0?ie=UTF8&condition=all
> 
> Dave


Yes that is the one however one has popped up on eBay, snapped up for £23.89 from Poland


----------



## Kam09

So guys my pot of water block extra glossy arrived, I plan to apply 2 layers to bare paint.. what is cure time in current temperature and how long should I wait before I apply second layer? TIA


----------



## camerashy

Next week I will be receiving this wax that is being circulated at the moment 
Will post some images when used, then as mentioned in an earlier post pass it on to anyone who wants to try it out.


----------



## Hufty

Which version is this guys, I've got the original water block dark that came from Japan which was hydrophobic mad. Looking for a light version to try on the summit white daily whip. Just out of my depth with a white car literally have no products. Still good excuse to start a whole new collection. Is this very soft like scratch waxvapplied with mf cloth and just rubbed in until it disappears or More like fusso normal firm wax ?


----------



## Kam09

Hufty said:


> Which version is this guys, I've got the original water block dark that came from Japan which was hydrophobic mad. Looking for a light version to try on the summit white daily whip. Just out of my depth with a white car literally have no products. Still good excuse to start a whole new collection. Is this very soft like scratch waxvapplied with mf cloth and just rubbed in until it disappears or More like fusso normal firm wax ?


It's a firm wax just like fusso, smells the same solvent like, looking forward to using my dark&metallic version for the first time this weekend!


----------



## camerashy

Hufty said:


> Which version is this guys, I've got the original water block dark that came from Japan which was hydrophobic mad. Looking for a light version to try on the summit white daily whip. Just out of my depth with a white car literally have no products. Still good excuse to start a whole new collection. Is this very soft like scratch waxvapplied with mf cloth and just rubbed in until it disappears or More like fusso normal firm wax ?


See #6 for further info.


----------



## camerashy

camerashy said:


> Next week I will be receiving this wax that is being circulated at the moment
> Will post some images when used, then as mentioned in an earlier post pass it on to anyone who wants to try it out.


Still have not yet received this......bit poor on behalf of the current holder and having regards to the generosity of the wax owner.


----------



## camerashy

First of all I would like to thank JoeyJoeJo for his generosity in circulating this wax for other to try and for those who have used it before me for posting it on to other members.
I had a chance to try this wax out today so firstly gave the Audi a pre-wash then a 2 bucket wash before using BH Paint Cleanser to provide a squeaky clean surface for the wax base.
2 coats of the wax were applied with a 1 hour gap between coats. The temperature was 17 degrees so decided to wax and buff the larger panels i.e.: bonnet and roof, in one go, but for the remains panels I waxed 2 at a time then went back to the first to buff off.
It was easy to apply and remove and left a lovely feeling to the surface as you were buffing off which I find hard to describe.
I really like the finish which it has left and in my view it has slightly darkened the paintwork.
I will be adding a layer of Kiwami wax tonight so looking forward as to what this can add to the gloss and finish.
Please check out the photos and if anyone would like to try the wax then send me a PM with your details and I will post it out to you on Tuesday
Thanks again to JoeyJoeJo for the wax offer.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo

Looks great, glad this pot is getting a workout


----------



## chongo

Any chance I can have it back:lol: only joking, it's definitely getting around.

Come on guys your missing out:thumb: give it ago you won't be disappointed


----------



## camerashy

I put Kiwami over the top too and as you said earlier Mike it adds another dimension to the paintwork which has the feel of M&K QD


----------



## Richard151

It's a shame this is discontinued and no longer available it looks another good soft99 product. I'm a big fan of fusso and I'm going to order some kiwami.


----------



## Kam09

Richard151 said:


> It's a shame this is discontinued and no longer available it looks another good soft99 product. I'm a big fan of fusso and I'm going to order some kiwami.


It does pop up occasionally on eBay, I purchased mine from a Poland re seller via eBay uk.. it is the real deal


----------



## kingswood

just read with interest and been meaning to get some one the fusso99 for a while.

just managed to grab this off ebay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SOFT99-WA...259712?hash=item3adc6d6400:g:0k8AAOSwol5Ywl63

one left if anyone wants it!


----------



## Dunc2610

kingswood said:


> just read with interest and been meaning to get some one the fusso99 for a while.
> 
> just managed to grab this off ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SOFT99-WA...259712?hash=item3adc6d6400:g:0k8AAOSwol5Ywl63
> 
> one left if anyone wants it!


Nabbed it.... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy

Anyone want to try the wax just PM me your details


----------



## kingswood

camerashy said:


> Anyone want to try the wax just PM me your details


thanks - did think of trying to jump on the 'pass the wax' but unsure when i'll have chance to use it.

and just spent a day deconing and Da'ing SRP and dodo on her so will prob be july at the earliest for the fusso


----------



## camerashy

Wax is being passed on to Pete77 tomorrow


----------



## Peter77

Thanks Dave. Once I've tried it out. May take a week or so, what with work and kids etc. Will put up on here and send it on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77

Wax has arrived safe and sound. 
Soon as I have give the car a coat or 2 I will pass it on. 

Cheers
Pete


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunc2610

Took delivery of this today, I won't be using it for a week or so but once I have, I'd be happy to loan it out if people want to try it!









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy

Dunc have you had chance to try your new wax yet??


----------



## chongo

Arrr I remember the days when I used this stuff:lol: it was great on my car:thumb:


----------



## MBRuss

Could you top Fusso with this/the regular water block? That way you'd have the extra gloss and water repellancy of this, with a 12 month base that also sheds water like mad. Then you could just occasionally top up the top water block coat.

Also, anybody know why they stopped doing the extra gloss version?

Maybe they managed to put the extra gloss into the regular one or something?


----------



## shelton

MBRuss said:


> Could you top Fusso with this/the regular water block? That way you'd have the extra gloss and water repellancy of this, with a 12 month base that also sheds water like mad. Then you could just occasionally top up the top water block coat.
> 
> Also, anybody know why they stopped doing the extra gloss version?
> 
> Maybe they managed to put the extra gloss into the regular one or something?


I think it should be fine, as long as Fusso is the lowest layer, I haven't seen or heard anything that won't go on top.

Water Block is mineral wax based and will have crazy water effects with Fusso, but if you want to improve gloss, go for King of Gloss or Kiwami, which are carnauba based. and you MUST match the colour to your car!! White is definitely absolutely only for white vehicles. Ingredients different.

The reason this and some other things get discontinued is lack of sales in Japan. Soft99 produce some things just for export, but in that case the sales have to be exceptional.

This is a market issue btw, not product. Hobby detailing hasn't had the same revival it has in the West, they get pros to do it, and pros never use these products. Over 50% of vehicles on the road are ceramic-coated!


----------



## MBRuss

Yeah, I'd go for the dark, because my car is a very dark metallic blue. Looking at my car coated mostly in Sonax BSD with the boot lid polished and coated with Fusso, I'm not sure which beads better. The roof (with BSD) seems to have smaller, more uniform beads, but then it's a flatter surface than the boot lid. I might try topping Fusso with water block to see what that does. I already have some Collinite 915 if I want a Carnauba gloss. :thumb:


----------



## Dunc2610

MBRuss said:


> Yeah, I'd go for the dark, because my car is a very dark metallic blue. Looking at my car coated mostly in Sonax BSD with the boot lid polished and coated with Fusso, I'm not sure which beads better. The roof (with BSD) seems to have smaller, more uniform beads, but then it's a flatter surface than the boot lid. I might try topping Fusso with water block to see what that does. I already have some Collinite 915 if I want a Carnauba gloss. :thumb:


I have the dark metallic version of this wax if you'd like to try it?


----------



## MBRuss

That's very kind of you. Is that the Water Block?


----------



## Dunc2610

MBRuss said:


> That's very kind of you. Is that the Water Block?


Water Block, Extra Gloss, Dark Metallic.


----------



## MBRuss

Out of interest where did you get it from?

Does anybody know why they stopped making it? Or is the regular "water block paste sealant dark" the same thing?


----------



## streaky

MBRuss said:


> Out of interest where did you get it from?
> 
> Does anybody know why they stopped making it? Or is the regular "water block paste sealant dark" the same thing?


If you could struggle to read post 52 the answer is there :thumb:


----------



## MBRuss

streaky said:


> If you could struggle to read post 52 the answer is there :thumb:


Ah, no struggle - that text was added since I read and responded to post #52, and as such, I had not noticed it.


----------



## shelton

Enjoy it while it lasts guys ^^

BTW this product is literally WBW + carnauba, for 1-step convenience.

For the same (maybe better!) effect, use WBW & carnauba of your choice.


----------



## Dunc2610

MBRuss said:


> Out of interest where did you get it from?
> 
> Does anybody know why they stopped making it? Or is the regular "water block paste sealant dark" the same thing?


Ebay, via Poland!!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

WBW?


----------



## Jason123

Which is the one I need for White guys?


----------



## tosh

MBRuss said:


> WBW?


Water Block Wax/White?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shelton

Sorry, clarification:

WBW = Water Block Wax

Both products have colour-specialised varieties. Extra Gloss is essentially each colour-variety of WBW + carnauba. We don't usually put (edit: as much) carnauba in the "for white" formula of our labels, but in this case, even white has (edit: plenty of) carnauba. So very little difference between them.

I'd still recommend matching the colour to your paint, though in this case the difference will be slight.

This is a little aside, but:
for other product ranges the "white" product can be totally different. Specifically, ranges containing carnauba generally contain much less carnauba in the white!! And white has a completely different consistency (MUCH softer). Also, some "white" varieties have a harsher compound included because on white: 1. any dirt shows much more obviously, 2. the paint reflects so much light that not polishing the topcoat to a perfect mirror finish isnt going to be very noticeable, 3. white paint is apparently generally harder than black. (I don't know if that's still true today, or a 'tradition' from the days before clearcoat, but either way)


----------



## Stephan

@Shelton

What are the main differences between the normal Fusso and WBW? 

I've already got Fusso 12, Fusso 7, Mirror Shine, ... 

Is the waterreppelency better and application? 

Thanks !


----------



## MBRuss

Supposedly water repellency is better than Fusso, however it only lasts 3months (for the extra gloss version) or 4 months (for regular water block).

I can only find the extra gloss version online for £35, so I'm not sure that it's worth paying nearly double the price of regular water block, which can be bought online for £20. I'm not sure I'd notice the extra gloss, but an extra months water repellency would be nice.


----------



## Stephan

Ok, Thanks !

I Can buy the Waterblock for the same price as fusso in a webshop in Netherlands. But if it's the same or almost the same, i will just use my fusso :-D


----------



## Dunc2610

MBRuss said:


> Supposedly water repellency is better than Fusso, however it only lasts 3months (for the extra gloss version) or 4 months (for regular water block).
> 
> I can only find the extra gloss version online for £35, so I'm not sure that it's worth paying nearly double the price of regular water block, which can be bought online for £20. I'm not sure I'd notice the extra gloss, but an extra months water repellency would be nice.


DM me your address, I'll happily pop it in the post for you to try a couple of coats and send it back if you want?


----------



## Stephan

What an offer Dunc2610, But i'm from Belgium, so a quick sending wouldn't be possible. Thanks for the offer !

Grtz


----------



## MBRuss

Dunc2610 said:


> DM me your address, I'll happily pop it in the post for you to try a couple of coats and send it back if you want?


Thanks Dunc, but I'm planning on machine polishing the whole car within the next month, so it's not worth doing it until that's been done!

I might take you up on your kind offer at the end of the month though once all the swirls are gone!


----------



## shelton

Stephan said:


> @Shelton
> 
> What are the main differences between the normal Fusso and WBW?
> 
> I've already got Fusso 12, Fusso 7, Mirror Shine, ...
> 
> Is the waterreppelency better and application?
> 
> Thanks !


Water Block certainly does have better hydrophobicity! Dare I say the best haha

People seem to like Fusso gloss and water behviour, but we make it for durability. It's very tough, as you'll notice if you accidentally spread too thick haha.

Fusso 7 is basically just weak Fusso, made to be easier to apply (sacrificing durability, which makes it seem all a bit pointless to me personally haha)

If you're worried about ease of application of Water Block or other products ...literally anything is easier to apply than solid Fusso 12.

Mirror Shine comes in liquid and solid. I don't really like the sliminess of the liquid, but a lot of customers actually praise it for easy of application.

It is glaze + sealant (both 'Fusso'-based, fluoropolymers), so it fills light imperfections, and then forms a polymer layer on top. It requires no curing or buffing, you just "rub it in"

Sorry, I made a little mistake, in the _solid_ version of Mirror Shine, it is glaze + wax, not polymer sealant


----------



## MBRuss

Well I found Fusso 12 really easy to apply, so water block should be a doddle! :thumb:


----------



## Dunc2610

I have to say the one I have was incredibly easy to apply and remove, one of the easiest waxes I've ever used to be honest.


----------



## MBRuss

I think it's more about applying it thinly than anything. Now I have a dark coloured car (as opposed to a white one) I find it much easier to apply waxes etc, as I can see them, even when applied very thinly. On my white car I tended to over apply because I couldn't see anything on the car. I also left them to cure for too long, which made for one very laborious night a few years back, frantically buffing coatings off my car. Didn't do the clear coat much good from what I remember either.

I've since refined my technique and upgraded my microfibres to make life easier and avoid micromarring when buffing. :thumb:


----------



## Dunc2610

If its a little tough to remove I use a little QD, something with very little in the way of wax/gloss additives.


----------



## Dunc2610

camerashy said:


> Dunc have you had chance to try your new wax yet??


Sorry, missed this, but yes and I have and here are the results!





































Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## MBRuss

Looking good Dunc, though with this product I expect the best pics will come after it rains! Got any beading shots? 😊


----------



## camerashy

Great finish, mate


----------



## Dunc2610

That was done 3-4 weeks ago now, this weekend I'm planning a full decon, polish, seal and wax session so once thats done, no doubt we'll still have rain about and i'll take some more pics for you guys.


----------



## MBRuss

Dunc2610 said:


> That was done 3-4 weeks ago now, this weekend I'm planning a full decon, polish, seal and wax session so once thats done, no doubt we'll still have rain about and i'll take some more pics for you guys.


Good work. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## GAVSY

I've managed to get hold of a pot of Pearlescent & Metallic WBEG and it's stunning! 
Many people have commented on the gloss and, coupled with the insane water behaviour, it's my 'Go to Wax' at the mo.
I'm being asked what I'm using and where can they get it but it's no longer available..... :-(
In order to point people in the right direction, whats the nearest equivalent to WBEG in the Soft99 range, there seem to be many options!
Any help would be much appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## MBRuss

I bought the regular Soft99 water block which is still available. Looks pretty good to me and today is the first day it has rained since I put it on at the weekend. Beading looks good. Will try to post pics later.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## shelton

GAVSY said:


> I've managed to get hold of a pot of Pearlescent & Metallic WBEG and it's stunning!
> Many people have commented on the gloss and, coupled with the insane water behaviour, it's my 'Go to Wax' at the mo.
> I'm being asked what I'm using and where can they get it but it's no longer available..... :-(
> In order to point people in the right direction, whats the nearest equivalent to WBEG in the Soft99 range, there seem to be many options!
> Any help would be much appreciated.
> Cheers


I'll try and convince the management to start production again, but don't hold your breath as I've only been here 4 months haha

There are probably about 10,000 unopened cans in existence right now, so you might be able to get hold of some more from the net, but it's not officially available in the UK right now.

Regular WB is in continuous production, and has as-good (or better?) water behaviour, plus it's more durable. 
I disagree, but at least some customers (in Japan) comment that they cannot see any difference in gloss.

The extra gloss of WBEG comes from the added carnauba, so if you're disappointed with the gloss of regular WB, you could get a similar effect by mixing with any carnauba wax of your choice (we have Authentic, Kiwami, KoG).


----------



## MBRuss

That's what I expected. I guess you could layer some Carnauba on the car, then apply for water block on top for protection.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris van S.

I found a batch of WB extra gloss at dutch webshop carclean.com. Just ordered dark and pearl for myself. They told me they have still enough left...


----------



## Dunc2610

Chris van S. said:


> I found a batch of WB extra gloss at dutch webshop carclean.com. Just ordered dark and pearl for myself. They told me they have still enough left...


Where bouts on their site is it, I can see the Extreme Gloss and the Fusso Coat, but not the WB Extra Gloss?


----------



## Chris van S.

Sorry, I forgot to mention they advertise as normal WB but they only have extra gloss in stock.

https://carclean.com/nl/product/Soft99/Water_Block_Wax_Pearl_and_Metallic_200gram_103732


----------



## GAVSY

Amazon have the Pearlescent & Metallic one for £28.77


----------

